# Woke up with really sore Rib cage



## Ricci (Mar 14, 2008)

All of my ribs hurt really bad! weird I just woke up to it I asked my boyf if he stepped on my ribs last night while I was sleeping lol

I know ya all got no answers why ..just ranting


----------



## Shelley (Mar 14, 2008)

I feel your pain Ricci. I know what it is like to have painful ribs. Maybe you slept in a different position last night and it somehow irritated or strained the area. My rib pain is from old injuries. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Shelly



I just found it strange on how it suddenly they appeared


----------



## Shelley (Mar 14, 2008)

Your welcome Ricci.



It's weird how our bodies act sometimes. Is the pain gone?


----------



## Ricci (Mar 14, 2008)

No my rib hurts and hurts more when I breath in cuz its moving my rib cage

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your welcome Ricci.



It's weird how our bodies act sometimes. Is the pain gone?


----------



## Shelley (Mar 14, 2008)

That sucks. If the rib area is not swollen you could apply a heat compress or taking a hot bath will help with pain.

I'm not trying to cut you off.. I have to get off the computer, arm is bugging me. I hope the pain goes away for you.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks



I want it gone asap

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That sucks. If the rib area is not swollen you could apply a heat compress or taking a hot bath will help with pain.
I'm not trying to cut you off.. I have to get off the computer, arm is bugging me. I hope the pain goes away for you.


----------



## Karren (Mar 15, 2008)

That sucks Ricci!!! I hate it when I wake up with aches and pains that wern't there the day before..... Makes me wonder why.............Hmmmmmmmm Maybe an alien abduction??


----------



## Darla (Mar 15, 2008)

hope you're doing better today!


----------



## madchenrogue (Mar 15, 2008)

Mine got bad last year that I went to the hospital where I was diagnosed with Costochondritis. I was only given high doses of ibuprofin. And this condition stays with you forever. It is hereditary in some cases. But you need to stretch everyday for the rest of your life. Dont pull or do too much or it can aggravate the pain.

Costochondritis is a common form of inflammation of the cartilage where ribs attach to the breastbone, the sternum. The inflammation can involve multiple cartilage areas on both sides of the sternum but usually is on one side only.

The cause(s) of costochondritis is(are) not known and may involve several factors. Possible causes include heredity (genetic predisposition), viruses, and trauma (injury).

Costochondritis can be an independent condition by itself or sometimes be a feature of a more widespread disorder. Examples of illnesses that can feature costochondritis include fibromyalgia, psoriatic arthritis, ankylosing spondylitis, reactive arthritis, and inflammatory bowel disease (such as ulcerative colitis and Crohn's disease).

Rest, anti-inflammatory drugs, physical therapy, and even cortisone injections have been used as therapy for the inflamed, painful cartilage of both costochondritis and Tietze syndrome. Ice packs applied to local swelling can sometimes help to reduce pain and inflammation. Local lidocaine analgesic patch (Lidoderm) application can reduce pain.

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All of my ribs hurt really bad! weird I just woke up to it I asked my boyf if he stepped on my ribs last night while I was sleeping lolI know ya all got no answers why ..just ranting


----------



## elision (Mar 16, 2008)

'All' of the ribs? girl, you gotta get that check if it doesnt go away in 2 or 3 days (ASAP is better). Its good to see the doctor quickly, better than to think too much about it and possible losing sleep wondering what it could be.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 16, 2008)

Ya ll so helpful! Actually its going away now .. weird I got it in the first place though


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 16, 2008)

ooooh, that sounds painful. Glad yr feeling better


----------

